# Fly Fishing on Sunday



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

YES! I noticed one of the Mormon General Authorities used fly fishing as a theme in his talk in conference this weekend. He showed some video of a couple guys casting and catching. Maybe fly fishing will become an okay thing to do on Sundays now? Sorry to all you guys who have been enjoying solitude and peace on the waters on Sundays in Utah...not only will we be casting bread upon the waters, but maybe casting a few flies too.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I always thought it was the "IN" thing to do.
Just remember, there is a difference between fishing a fly and fly fishing


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Just dont get caught alone with one. They will drink all your beer.


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

I hope not I enjoy Sundays alone on the lake!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

If you are LDS you absolutely DO NOT fish on the Sabbath. Follow your convictions and stay off the lakes on Sundays!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

brookieguy1 said:


> If you are LDS you absolutely DO NOT fish on the Sabbath. Follow your convictions and stay off the lakes on Sundays!


well said sir!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

HighnDry - if you listened to the talk though, Russ Ballard compared the fly fisherman to the devil, looking to deceive and catch you!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, but he said unlike the devil a fly fisherman can remove the hook and release the fish unharmed. I'm thinking the devil is more like a bait fisherman--you know, take you hook, line, sinker, and ripping you out of the water by the gills.  Oh boy, that statement is opening a can of worms!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

if he said fly fisherman are like the devil i would repent! spend ALL weekend in church and off the water *(u)*


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> HighnDry - if you listened to the talk though, Russ Ballard compared the fly fisherman to the devil, looking to deceive and catch you!


GaryFish,
Did you listen to the talk by Elder Ballard?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

You can listen to it again by visiting www.new.lds.org Look for Elder Russell M. Ballard's talk:Sunday afternoon session.
Tomorrow, they should have the transcripts available.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> Yes, but he said unlike the devil a fly fisherman can remove the hook and release the fish unharmed. I'm thinking the devil is more like a bait fisherman--you know, take you hook, line, sinker, and ripping you out of the water by the gills.  Oh boy, that statement is opening a can of worms!


Not so fast there. He also said the fly angler uses craftily made counterfeits of the real things that fish eat to ensnare its victims (flies). The bait angler uses the REAL article to get a bite. Therefore the bait angler may be presumed to represent true religion and the fly angler does indeed represent the devil. -()/>-

However, upon further reflection, the devil probably uses bright red and orange twist powerbait the most. :twisted:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes. I did hear his talk. Very good talk.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

brookieguy1 said:


> If you are LDS you absolutely DO NOT fish on the Sabbath. Follow your convictions and stay off the lakes on Sundays!


I think we will be okay. With most of the mormons I know Sunday is the only day they ARE Mormon.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

^ HAHA!! -_O-


----------

